# Candid shots of my Crystal shrimps



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

These are the 6 week old babies that I raised. I am very proud of them :bigsmile: The Black Crown Mosura's.


















now for the Reds.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, they look awesome


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!


----------

